# flash doesn't show in safari



## scribz09 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi, i have the encountered some problem recently.

Pls check these 2 simple sites whcih were done with Dreamweaver and have a simple .swf file embedded.

www.asia-leap.com
www.drjeanho.com

The flash were loading ok for the past few months in IE, Firefox and Mac Safari, however, just noticed that the .swf files were not loading anymore recently in Mac Safari and Firefox.

Please HELP!!!

Many thanks. Would appreciate it if you could reply to the email provided: faraway_c@yahoo.com

YC


----------



## Doctor X (Jul 16, 2011)

Probably because you are running FF/Safari in 64-bit, and your Flash is for 32-bit.  This has been the "default" for Adobe for maddening reasons which meant that _some_ Flash would not work.

So you can either step-down your Safari to 32-bit--clicketh "Get Info" then click the box "Open in 32-bit" or you can install the new Flash compatible with 64-bit:

http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer11.html

--J.D.


----------

